# Security Focused Web Browser



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

For those of you who do a lot of online transactions and care about your security, I can recommend Comodo Dragon Chrome browser. It's based of Google's Chrome's open source code but optimized for privacy and security.

I am using it currently and its excellent. Just a heads up 

http://www.comodo.com/home/browsers-toolbars/browser.php

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/7/14)

Gizmo said:


> For those of you who do a lot of online transactions and care about your security, I *cannot* recommend Comodo Dragon Chrome browser. It's based of Google's Chrome's open source code but optimized for privacy and security.
> 
> I am using it currently and its excellent. Just a heads up
> 
> http://www.comodo.com/home/browsers-toolbars/browser.php


Can or cannot?


----------



## Gizmo (17/7/14)

I can lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

